# whatever happened to Gowan?...



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

was thinkin about that today.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I believe he is now the lead vocalist for Styx.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was channel flipping and there was this show in which he was giving a tour of his house. He has a Steinway grand in the middle of this large den. He's still got the wacky dark sense of humour.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Google is your friend...

http://www.gowan.org/


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

He was 2 grades ahead of me in high school.
Played the school dances in a band called 'Rhinegold".
They dressed up as comic book superheroes and
sounded great! Here's another link for his bio.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

He's the keyboardist for Styx. Tommy Shaw still does most of the vocal work. They do perform a couple Gowan songs though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> He's the keyboardist for Styx. Tommy Shaw still does most of the vocal work. They do perform a couple Gowan songs though.


Indeed, I seen them a few years back in Hamilton. Gowan actually added a lot of energy to that show. He did a few of his tunes as well. Criminal Mind, of course. On that bill as a co-headliner was also Saga. One of my favorites out of the 80's


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's an issue that doesn't keep me up at night lol.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

laristotle said:


> He was 2 grades ahead of me in high school.
> Played the school dances in a band called 'Rhinegold".
> They dressed up as comic book superheroes and
> sounded great! Here's another link for his bio.


Looks like you and I went to the same high school. I used to play with one of the early members of Rhinegold. Small world.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

this is more fun than google. Not sure why I thought of him, just popped into my head the other day...think it was after watching news on another scandal in Japan and thought of criminal mind.
I`d have never guessed Styx.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

jcayer said:


> Google is your friend...
> 
> http://www.gowan.org/



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
i had to click that link,now that song is in my head


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I was channel flipping and there was this show in which he was giving a tour of his house. He has a Steinway grand in the middle of this large den. *He's still got the wacky dark sense of humour*.


That's why he's one of the few pop singers I actually enjoy listening to. I mean, how could you not like his delightfully whimsical video 'Strange Animal', right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Beatles said:


> Looks like you and I went to the same high school.


Neil McNeil?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Neil McNeil?


Yes:smile:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Rhinegold was top notch:bow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Small world eh?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Small world eh?


Yeah, I apparently went to the same high school as Stratin2Traynor and I bet Michelle knows some of the same people I do because lots of my friends work for the same company that she does (same area, too).


----------

